# Can Iron tablets actually cause diarrhea instead of constipation?



## Daysleeper

Hey - sorry for TMI, and I did a search first before posting!! I'm currently now 34 weeks with baby number 1. 

Over the last few weeks my bowels have caused a lot of pain and discomfort, ever since I came out of hospital (with norovirus thing) and put on ferrous sulphate twice a day for my anaemia. I normally have constipation, for many years, so pregnancy had obvioulsy just flared this up so it was 'normal' to go once or twice a week until about 27 weeks and this change of medication. 

Now what is the main problem is the pain (oh the pain) from my bowels, It is quite a strong cramping that normally floors me until it goes away, virtually every day and often during the early hours so I'm wide awake and covered in goosebumps waiting for it to stop! 

Reason why I never complained was that I was finally going! From once a week to once a day, so the pain told me that I would go that day. It's just getting a bit strong now, and it has ranged from 'normal' to diarrhea like today over the last 6/7 weeks. It feels a bit much now, like maybe its not something I should be ignoring anymore.

Normal pregnancy thing? It seemed to start the minute I started ferrous sulphate, can it cause this when its so famous for the opposite? 

sorry, but thanks, but sorry! L x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi, 
I have known of people having bad reactions to iron, so this could be the case with you. I think I would stop taking them for now and ring your gp asap tomorrow, 
All the best, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi there, thanks for your swift reply. I went to the GPs today and had the most frustrating, demeaning appt ever. 

She seemed to completely not care or understand, telling me to take paracetamol, when I already take tramadol and other strong pain meds for chronic back stuff??! 

Waffled on about trapped wind, I know this is not that, I know the difference between bowel spasms and trapped f'ing wind, but of course its nothing a bowl of porridge wont solve apparently!

She asked me 'well, what do you want to do?' - I'm not the bloody doctor!?!

So I leave (having asked for alternative meds) with ferrous fumarate. Is this still just going to give me the same reactions though? I'm pretty upset, especially seen as now I'm terrified of taking this new one and being doubled up in pain again.


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Daysleeper

The only way to tell really is to try it I'm afraid. Some people cannot tolerate ferrous sulphate but ok with fumerate. 

What is your iron count? 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Kaz, when it was last checked a few weeks back it was 96? I don't really understand the unit though or what that number means, google throws up loads of different (probably american) things. 

I'll try the fumerate and see what happens, thanks guys x


----------



## Kaz1979

You do need to take it then as that is quite low. Would be happier if it was above 100 ideally 110. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

